# Can you bring two trackers into one split mortgage?



## Kilkennyfella (25 Mar 2019)

My wife and I had two mortgages on houses which we lived in before we married - both had trackers. We have now sold both and the bank (BoI) have told us individually that we can carry these over to a new property mortgage.

The question is, does anyone have any experience of the bank allowing us combine the value of these loans into one combined new split tracker?


So for example, if we both had trackers loans of €50,000 when the properties were sold, can we now request the bank to lend us €100,000 for the new property under the terms of the initial trackers plus 1%?

Any thoughts or advice would be super, thank you.

KKF


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2019)

I would doubt it, but the only way to find out is to ask BoI.

Brendan


----------



## Kilkennyfella (28 Mar 2019)

Thanks Brendan, I’ll drop into my local branch down here and see what their view is. 

KKF


----------



## luckystar (28 Mar 2019)

When were the properties sold?


----------



## Kilkennyfella (29 Mar 2019)

luckystar said:


> When were the properties sold?


Luckystar - both within the past 12 months so are valid.  We aren’t sure the bank know we are married as both original mortgages were when we were single so that’s the nub of the issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## luckystar (29 Mar 2019)

Oh no!! You only have 6 months from sale of house otherwise the trackers expire... ask anyway but pretty sure that clause is 99.9999% correct. 

As an aside the answer otherwise would have been yes, BOI will allow 2 trackers onto a new property (once the trackers were originally with them of course)


----------



## Kilkennyfella (1 Apr 2019)

Okay, BOI have been quite helpful so perhaps it’s worth a phonecall. 

Thank you for your input!


----------

